# subwoofer advice



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

I need some advice on a sub ,my old sub(infinity ps12) crashed for the second and last time. My living room is 17x15 with vaulted ceiling and opens up into a small kitchen. It will be used for 60% music and 40% movies. My budget is around 450 or cheaper.
Size is an issue because I have to put the sub next to my av stand,so the sub will be front facing. I would love to have an outlaw lfm1 plus, but that thing is huge. My question would a sub like the 12inch lava be better than let's say the hsu vtf 1 with a 10 inch woofer? The infinity I had was ok, but want this next purchase to be an upgrade. Would like any other suggestions.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I would rank your choices in this order.

1-Outlaw
2-Hsu
3-Lava


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Does anyone have an outlaw lfm1 plus? just wondering about the size if placed next to an medium sized av stand? Is it overwhelming?


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

You're going to have to get over your fear of a BIGGER sub!
Find a way, a place, for that sub you KNOW you need and KNOW you want.
Tell the significant other you're putting your foot down on this issue and DEMAND to be heard!


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

ISLAND1000 said:


> You're going to have to get over your fear of a BIGGER sub!
> Find a way, a place, for that sub you KNOW you need and KNOW you want.
> Tell the significant other you're putting your foot down on this issue and DEMAND to be heard!


Let us know how that works out!! ! Poor guy! Hope you have the bags packed already. LOL


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

Check out SVS cylinder series. Very tall, but a small footprint.


----------

